# What breed is this?



## gingersnap (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and wondering if you can tell me what breed this little guy is and how old you think he is?

Thank you, Donna


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have no idea on age. I'm assuming he is small. He looks like a Pygmy cross. If he stays small, probably a Pygmy/Nigerian cross.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well his front legs look like my ND does lol.

His horns are pretty big, I'd think he's an adult right? His face looks pygmy to me. But I've only had goats for a few months and really know nothing about them.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

He is definitely a Pygmy/Nigerian cross. How long have you had him? He is adorable! He looks to be about 2 years old. Check his teeth for age.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

He looks like pygmy / nigie- here a pic of how to check his teeth; http://fiascofarm.com/goats/age.htm


----------



## gingersnap (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks! We've only had him for about a month. A friend of ours found him on the side of the rode. He was skin and bones and his hooves for all overgrown. They nursed him back to health and got his shots. We went over to get their buck to breed with our does and she told us they were looking for a good home for this little guy, so we brought him home. He's very shy, but getting better.


----------



## gingersnap (Dec 20, 2012)

In looking at his teeth, it looks like he's no older than a year. Looks like he still has all of his baby teeth.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

ginger I'd look at his teeth again, with his horns that long I'm going to say 3 years old


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He's cute! I have to agree with pygmy/nigerian cross. 

Horns aren't always a good indication of age since it comes down to genetic. I have a nine month old boer doe with the tiniest horns... People guess her at 5 or 6 months because of it. Then again I see alot of goats with huge horns that are younger. I'd go with what I saw from his teeth... JMO though


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with the breed guess here, but he sure does look like one of my fainting goats lol!
This is my guy at around 6-7 months, note the horns......


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I kinda think he has fainter or something else in him personally as well as pygmy or nigerian or both...the horns just don't look pygmy/nigerian enough to me...or not full pygmy/nigerian.


----------



## gingersnap (Dec 20, 2012)

Shibby, he looks a lot like yours!  I'll try to get a picture of his teeth and show you guys. Oh, apparently the vet that gave him his shots said he was around 6 months old. I thought older because of the horns too, but I'm very new to goats, so I wasn't sure. Any thoughts?


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

He does! I did a double take when I first saw the pictures. Does he faint lol? An easy way to see if he's myotonic is make him step over something with a little height to it, they usually stiffen up a bit. If he's a 50% or less myotonic, he won't show any myo traits though.
I don't think he's that old, he has a pretty young look to his face too, your vet probably has a good guess.
This was my guy at just over a year, so I think yours is under a year for sure:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree that horns are not a good age indicator. I have bucks with horns the size of 3 year olds and they arent even 2 yet. I believe your buck is under a year and may have some mini silkie fainting goat in him. He has the facial features of one....Im guessing he is a cross between Fainter, pygmy and possibly some nigie. He is a cutie for sure


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I would definitely say more Nigerian than Pygmy.... Looks nothing like my little Pygmies


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He likely is a ND/Pygmy cross and even without the proper management, his horn growth suggests he's between 7 and 12 months old, being a buck the horns grow heavily once they are around 4-5 months old. Noting that he has baby teeth is a good indicator of age as well.


----------



## gingersnap (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone! He's so sweet, but very shy and timid. I'm sure with love and attention he'll come around.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah the horns threw me off too. My Nigerians and Pygmies have thicker horns at the base, but in the second picture it looked like they were thick. And the length made me think between a year but closer to two. But I always rely on teeth for age. Here's a pic of one of my pygmies at two years old - notice the horn and goatee length. My avatar is same goat at a year old. notice how much shorter they were. He is only 19" to withers and the horns is this picture look a lot wider than they really are.


----------



## MsDachshund (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm glad I stumbled across this page. I was wondering what my little guy was. He is wee little fellow. I just recently had him castrated. I rescued him from the animal shelter. He's put on some weight. The vet estimated him at a year old. He has very long fur about four inches in length. He is all white, no strip down his back. He's about 35 pounds. He might be pigmy, he might be Nigerian dwarf or a cross of some kind. He is very energetic and playful. Extremely affectionate. I just recently rescuer another goat a doe, and she is a Pygmy but she has him by 20 pounds and she is taller and her fur is much shorter. Her coloring is very similar to hers except she is whit everywhere.except a little black on her head. Her horns are the same size as his but look smaller on her because she is bigger than he is.









Her is a picture from a trip to the vet for a check up.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

He looks about 8 months to a yr old


----------



## bechtolds3 (Jan 4, 2013)

*is this a pygmy, a nigerian, or a cross?*

Im new to this. What is she? She just had twins - so adorable!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

She looks Pygmy to me.


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

I would say Pygmy but her legs are too short so I would say a mix


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Her kids are definitely mixes, and I'd say she is too. Probably Pygmy/Nigerian.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

bechtolds3 said:


> Im new to this. What is she? She just had twins - so adorable!


Looks Pygmy/Nigerian mix.


----------



## gingersnap (Dec 20, 2012)

Here are updated pics of our boy and how he's grown. Any more guesses on breed?


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

I still think there's some fainting goat in there . My guess is on a fainter/pygmy or ND cross.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

shibby7 said:


> I still think there's some fainting goat in there . My guess is on a fainter/pygmy or ND cross.


I agree


----------



## gingersnap (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks, maybe I should try and startle him to see what he does.  Just kidding.


----------



## MsDachshund (Dec 15, 2012)

He looks a lot like my little fellow. The only difference I see is the things on your guys neck, my little boy doesn't have those but the similarities are very close. Some one told me they thought mine might be a cross between a fainting and Nigerian . He has never fainted but he is a very little guy. My rooster is taller than he is. He comes to my knees. You have a handsome little fellow..

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------

